# Life as an LSA?



## TheWhiteStripes1 (Oct 28, 2008)

Lets start off with a cordial and enthusiastic Hello! to all of you, this is my very first post (aww, aint that special). My question is this, i have an iterview coming up for an LSA position here in Chicago. I've browsed the forum and come up with a few insights to the life there-of, however questions remain. I've been running restaurants for 10 years now, every minute of my working life has been in the restaurant/guest services arena. I love and highly prefer train travel and have used it exrtesively for nearly all of my travel needs, both regional and long distance, so i am terrifically excited at the prospect of working for Amtrak. It would entail a fair pay cut to take the job however, so i have a few questions that i'm hoping some of you can answer for me...

1. What is the territory/job assignment like? I believe we bid on the jobs we want, correct?

2. What are my prospects as the "new guy" (as it pertains to the aforementioned inquiry 

3. As the "FNG" am i on the Extra Board? Does it work in a similar fashion as the frieght roads, picking up the scraps left over by those who came before me? IE weekends, holidays etc... or do we get a "permanent" assignment?

4. What is the hiring/interview process like? I imagine with Amtrak's very strict dress code, first impressions are KEY (ie; dress sharp!)

5. How long does it take to build up any meaningful seniority? I'm willing and able to endure my share of paying the dues to get where i want...

6. What are the promotion possibilities? I would love to move into the AC and Conductor roles and potentially into Engine service or Management in the future...

Whew... i am spent! A hearty thank you, in advance, for all of your pending insight! I am eager to make the jump if the stars align in my favor!

~Kevin


----------



## AlanB (Oct 28, 2008)

Kevin,

I can't answer all the questions, but I'll tackle what I do know.

1) Once you have enough seniority, yes, you will bid on the jobs you'd like to have.

2) As the new guy, very poor I'd expect

3) Unless they have a severe shortage of LSA's in Chicago, I'm betting that you'll be on the extra board. So yes, you are basically on call waiting for someone else to call in sick, take vacation or other leave of absence, or for Amtrak to decide that the train is extra busy and they need more staff.

4) No clue.

5) My guess, at least two to three years before you can hold down any permenant position, and it won't be the choiciest postion.

6) No clue.


----------



## access bob (Oct 28, 2008)

TheWhiteStripes1 said:


> Lets start off with a cordial and enthusiastic Hello! to all of you, this is my very first post (aww, aint that special). My question is this, i have an iterview coming up for an LSA position here in Chicago. I've browsed the forum and come up with a few insights to the life there-of, however questions remain. I've been running restaurants for 10 years now, every minute of my working life has been in the restaurant/guest services arena. I love and highly prefer train travel and have used it exrtesively for nearly all of my travel needs, both regional and long distance, so i am terrifically excited at the prospect of working for Amtrak. It would entail a fair pay cut to take the job however, so i have a few questions that i'm hoping some of you can answer for me...
> 1. What is the territory/job assignment like? I believe we bid on the jobs we want, correct?
> 
> 2. What are my prospects as the "new guy" (as it pertains to the aforementioned inquiry
> ...



can't answer your questions directly about the job so hopefully others will join in.

But there are two tracks,, onboard service crew, (which is what you are applying for) and the other is the train crew which is the conductors and engineer. you may get to management but to get into train crew you would have to start over, and usually in freight service until you can bid onto passenger trains...

Bob


----------



## had8ley (Oct 29, 2008)

It costs Amtrak a lot of bucks to train an engineer. Usually, they will hire a certified engineer off of a freight road before they will take the months it takes to break in a new person in the engine dept. And you have to start the seniority process all over again. I have seen OBS and station agents make it to the cab but they gave up their seniority from where they came and usually had to work as a trainman (conductor, Asst. conductor) until Amtrak had an opening in engine service. I believe their engineer school is in Delaware and then you have to come out and fight for a job as you will be the bottom man on the totem pole. You might wind up in a different zone then you want to be in i.e., Jacksonville, FL or L.A. for example. Good luck! 

Unfortunately, in my opinion, management is not where I would want to go or be. And the sad part is their salaries are usually lower than those they are supposed to lead.


----------



## TheWhiteStripes1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thank you for your insight. Is there much difficulty in transferring crafts? I know with freight roads, they often require a year or two on the job along with no formal discipline etc... How is Amtrak in general as an employer? Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

well, being lsa is fun and exciting but it also be hard work. Since I been lsa (out several crew bases including chicago) off and on, I have learn alot . First of all when you become a lsa you be working either diner as lead (or as we called it employee in charge ) or the lounge (and if you work out of new york, boston or washington dc we have lsa's working on the club car on acela ) car. It not all peaches and cream but you be starting off with 16.00 hr and working your way up to 22.00 to 25 hr. Yes you will be extra board for while. It usually takes about 1 or 2 .

and the by the way lsa is highest craft you can go onboard services. If youn want to be tranfer to a service attendant (waiter) or train attendant you have to give your lsa time up for good.


----------



## Cascadia (Oct 30, 2008)

I can't answer specific questions about that position but I was talking to a station agent here who has been with Amtrak for a very long time, and when some positions were opening up at our station and he was encouraging me to apply ( I didn't ), he told me stuff about working for Amtrak in general.

He did say once you have your foot in the door, the sky's the limit as far as advancement if that's what you want.

He said that the things that score points for reviews and salary increases are things that you do outside your job description, he said it's when you go beyond the everyday duties that are required of you and come up with innovative ways to improve service and operations, or if you offered exceptional service to passengers, on top of being really good at your ordinary job already, he said those things get noted and they do result in pay increases. The way he put it, that's the only way, and that it does happen, that it's pretty systematic.

Just passing that along, secondhand information for what it's worth.


----------



## tp49 (Oct 30, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance but I feel compelled to ask this. When you're on the extra board do you get paid just for being "on call" or do you only get paid if you work a run? How exactly does the extra board work for getting paid?


----------



## had8ley (Oct 30, 2008)

tp49 said:


> Pardon my ignorance but I feel compelled to ask this. When you're on the extra board do you get paid just for being "on call" or do you only get paid if you work a run? How exactly does the extra board work for getting paid?


Yes, you do get paid a "guarantee." In some instances it is a five day or seven day pay rate. For example; my son is working a yard extra board in Houston for a freight RR. He is guaranteed 7 days a week but is on call all seven days. The guarantee for a "half" (1/2 of a month) is around $3800. I don't think Amtrak is as generous. There are also times when you work so much that you make over your guarantee. A lot of this is going to cease when the new rail safety law takes effect which dictate 10 hours undisturbed rest for train and engine personnel.


----------



## Guest lsa (Oct 30, 2008)

You only get paid for days you work. You get a monthy guarantee (150 hours).Now in the winter when its slow you might be home longer(yes it gets real slow) and in the summer u might never be home!


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Nov 1, 2008)

LSAs on the extraboard are paid their hourly rate for what time they work in service. Their monthly guarantee is 150 hours for the month. If they surpass their guarantee, then overtime is paid after 185 hours. The 150 hour guarantee means if you work only one or two trips you get the kickback in hours up to the guarantee. For instance, you work one 53 hour base paid trip between MIA and NYP and back to MIA. The train is 2 hours late into NYP, and the train is 1 hour late into MIA, and you're held at the terminal 30 minutes longer during remitting your inventory and revenue funds. The total amount of hours on the time ticket should be 56 hours and 30 minutes paid for that trip. The next trip you make the same 53 hour base trip, but the train is ontime both directions and you're not held for any reason. That time ticket should be 53 hours for that trip. Now you are not called out again at all for the rest of the month. You have only accrued 109 hours and 30 minutes of time worked. Amtrak will pay an additional 40 hours and 30 minutes to kick you up to your guaranteed rate for that month providing you haven't broken your guarantee. That is easy to do, and those provisions are outlined in the union contract agreement. Getting bumped, marking off, and not being in place available for call are a few reasons.

Also as the above poster states, it is either "feast or famine" at the railroad. You will either surpass your guarantee when it is busy or you will be reimbursed up to it. And keep in mind, the railroad doesn't like the latter so they will try to make you break your contract guarantee or they will go down their own legal avenues by abolishing and reposting the job bids or even furlough (temp layoff) which are other ways depending on the circumstances, time, etc. that break pay guarantees. When I was in OBS at Amtrak on the extraboard out of JAX and MIA, it wasn't uncommon to end the month during the busy times with 280 hours or more! I rarely worked so little to only be paid guarantee even in the slower times! Believe me, Amtrak has all that stuff worked out overall. They're gonna get their 150 hours out of ya!

OBS gone freight...


----------



## Amtrak OBS Gone Freight (Nov 1, 2008)

had8ley said:


> tp49 said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon my ignorance but I feel compelled to ask this. When you're on the extra board do you get paid just for being "on call" or do you only get paid if you work a run? How exactly does the extra board work for getting paid?
> ...


That is so true, had8ley. Same situation with me only I am guaranteed on the road extraboard for 12 days out of 14 days allowing for two rest days in the half. Things are definitely going to change paywise when the new law is in effect!

OBS gone freight...


----------



## guest lsa (Nov 1, 2008)

Amtrak OBS Gone Freight said:


> LSAs on the extraboard are paid their hourly rate for what time they work in service. Their monthly guarantee is 150 hours for the month. If they surpass their guarantee, then overtime is paid after 185 hours. The 150 hour guarantee means if you work only one or two trips you get the kickback in hours up to the guarantee. For instance, you work one 53 hour base paid trip between MIA and NYP and back to MIA. The train is 2 hours late into NYP, and the train is 1 hour late into MIA, and you're held at the terminal 30 minutes longer during remitting your inventory and revenue funds. The total amount of hours on the time ticket should be 56 hours and 30 minutes paid for that trip. The next trip you make the same 53 hour base trip, but the train is ontime both directions and you're not held for any reason. That time ticket should be 53 hours for that trip. Now you are not called out again at all for the rest of the month. You have only accrued 109 hours and 30 minutes of time worked. Amtrak will pay an additional 40 hours and 30 minutes to kick you up to your guaranteed rate for that month providing you haven't broken your guarantee. That is easy to do, and those provisions are outlined in the union contract agreement. Getting bumped, marking off, and not being in place available for call are a few reasons.
> Also as the above poster states, it is either "feast or famine" at the railroad. You will either surpass your guarantee when it is busy or you will be reimbursed up to it. And keep in mind, the railroad doesn't like the latter so they will try to make you break your contract guarantee or they will go down their own legal avenues by abolishing and reposting the job bids or even furlough (temp layoff) which are other ways depending on the circumstances, time, etc. that break pay guarantees. When I was in OBS at Amtrak on the extraboard out of JAX and MIA, it wasn't uncommon to end the month during the busy times with 280 hours or more! I rarely worked so little to only be paid guarantee even in the slower times! Believe me, Amtrak has all that stuff worked out overall. They're gonna get their 150 hours out of ya!
> 
> OBS gone freight...


i base out new york amtrak obs


----------



## had8ley (Nov 1, 2008)

guest lsa said:


> Amtrak OBS Gone Freight said:
> 
> 
> > LSAs on the extraboard are paid their hourly rate for what time they work in service. Their monthly guarantee is 150 hours for the month. If they surpass their guarantee, then overtime is paid after 185 hours. The 150 hour guarantee means if you work only one or two trips you get the kickback in hours up to the guarantee. For instance, you work one 53 hour base paid trip between MIA and NYP and back to MIA. The train is 2 hours late into NYP, and the train is 1 hour late into MIA, and you're held at the terminal 30 minutes longer during remitting your inventory and revenue funds. The total amount of hours on the time ticket should be 56 hours and 30 minutes paid for that trip. The next trip you make the same 53 hour base trip, but the train is ontime both directions and you're not held for any reason. That time ticket should be 53 hours for that trip. Now you are not called out again at all for the rest of the month. You have only accrued 109 hours and 30 minutes of time worked. Amtrak will pay an additional 40 hours and 30 minutes to kick you up to your guaranteed rate for that month providing you haven't broken your guarantee. That is easy to do, and those provisions are outlined in the union contract agreement. Getting bumped, marking off, and not being in place available for call are a few reasons.
> ...


Dear Guest;

Welcome to the AU Forum! Might I ask what the hourly rate for an SA and LSA is these days? Thanks.


----------



## TheWhiteStripes1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well thank you for all of the insight, i'm thinking this may be the right move for me. Now, how about 'grooming' standards. I know Amtrak has fairly strict standards towards the appearance of their on board personnel. More specifically, at present, i sport a beard (full, yet well groomed, trimmed short). I would like to go into the interview adhering to the standards i hope to be held accountable to right out of the gate if you know what i mean... 3-piece suit too much? Or just the good old fashioned shirt and tie? Thanks again!

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi,

Although I'm not out of school yet(3 more years left), I'm thinking about getting a job as an attendant as well. I'm not going to start with Amtrak right off, as I wouldn't have a chance. Anyways, I'd say that you might want to wear a 3-piece, so that way maybe their standards aren't as high as yours. But if it all comes down to it, a suit and tie might work, I'm not saying it won't but I think its all about dress-for-success! G'luck if you haven't already been interviewed.

Cheers

Isaac from the Auran Trainz Forums


----------

